# What time of year is the best



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

We are finally planning our trip to the beach this year, and with many recommendations for the Port St. Joe/Cape San Blas area. 

What time of year do you guys suggest for coming down there with the family?

I will be spending as much time as possible on the beach with the kids and fishing when I can. I was thinking that sometime in Sept/Oct would be the best that way we could hit the good fall fishing and the weather will not be as hot.

Does that seem like a good time to visit? Or am I arriving too late or too early for good fall fishing?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

October is the best, the water is still warm, thecrowds are gone and the redfish and trout are on the flats in big numbers and the water is clear.. I always take a week to fish down there around my birthday, we caught 48 reds on fly between the three of my friends on the last birthday trip....If you are down around Mexico Beach, fish the area around the shoals, there are acres of Spanish, Bluefish and Ladyfish. Hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------

